# GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!



## mad (20. Februar 2005)

Brauche jetzt auch eure hilfe!!!
hab bestimmt vieles gelesen über gps geräte glaube aber je mehr ich lese umso unsicher bin ich mir welches gerät ich mir kaufen soll.
ich suche ein hand gps gerät das ich bestimmt zu 90% mehr im auto nutzen möchte, den rest 2mal im jahr zum fischen in schweden nur am see wo man auch ohne gut zu recht kommt und halt wenn man mal zu fuß unterwegs ist und sucht einen weg oder straße.
es soll leicht zu bedienen sein und karten wie europa usw einfach lesen können.
mir würde zb das magellan color gut gefallen oder ist für mich ein pda zb von acer n35 gps besser mit sprache usw besser.
zu welchen gps rät ihr mir???
ich verlasse mich nun jetzt voll auf euch,ihr habt die erfahrung!!!

danke in voraus
gruß mad


----------



## AndreL (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

Also ich würde dir diese 3 empfehlen.
http://garmin.de/PB/GPSMAP60C.php 
http://garmin.de/PB/GPSMAP76C.php
http://garmin.de/PB/GPSMAP276C.php
Das 76 er benutze ich selber und bin extrem zufrieden, allerdings hätte ich bei einer überwiegenden KFZ Nutzung das 276er gekauft, wegen dem großen Bildschirm und der Sprachausgabe.
Das 60er ist im Prinzip fast gleich mit dem 76er bis auf die Optik und den kleineren Speicher.


----------



## ug7t (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

Hi,

ich habe zwar nur ein einfaches Handgerät, habe das aber auch schon sporadisch im Auto genutzt um bestimmte Ziele anzusteuern.

Wenn du das GPS wirklich viel im Auto benutzen willst, würde ich mir neben Kartenausstattung usw. Gedanken über die Befestigung von dem Teil machen. Auch wenn du nen passenden Halter für ein Handgerät findest, mich würde das Ding vorne unter der Windschutzscheibe doch ziemlich stören. 
Der Empfang reicht da zwar meistens aus, aber wo soll das Ding hin, wenn es 
a) nicht im Weg sein soll
b) trotzdem gut ablesbar
c) auch noch guten Empfang haben soll?

Deshalb würde ich im Auto immer ein festeingebautes GPS vorziehen und ein billiges mobiles für alles andere. Wenn das nicht geht, dann käme mir etwas wie das genannte GPSMAP 276C ins Haus.

Wie gesagt, ich habe kein Gerät im Auto und auch das GPSMAP 276C nicht, was ich geschrieben habe bezieht sich nur auf die Praktikabilität.

grüße,

Nicolaus


----------



## Chris7 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

Hallo Mad,

lies Dir mal die Antworten zum Thema "Aldi Pocket PC" durch. Das Thema steht etwas unterhalb in diesem Forumsteil.

Ein Gerät, wie Du es suchst, gibt es im Moment noch nicht. Ganz kurz zusammengefaßt wirst Du auf folgende Probleme stoßen:

GPS-Handy:

- meist geringer interner Speicher, der nur Kartenausschnitte faßt
- sehr kleines Display, daß sich bei der Navigation im Auto nicht besonders gut ablesen läßt
- Autorouting-Funktion ist bei diesen Geräten nicht gut, weil keine richtige Sprachausgabe vorhanden ist

Pocket PC:

- kleiner Computer, der auch dementsprechend empfindlich gegen Umwelteinflüsse (Nässe...) und "Gewalteinwirkung" ist (Runterfallen...)
- Akku reicht i. d. R. nur maximal drei bis vier Stunden

Du siehst, es ist nicht so einfach, das optimale GPS für´s Auto und für die Navigation auf See zu finden.

Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, melde Dich ruhig.


----------



## AndreL (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

@chris7,
sorry, aber die Aussage das es so ein Gerät wie es mad sucht zurzeit nicht gibt ist einfach nicht Korrekt!
Eben genau das Garmin Gpsmap 276c hat keines der von dir erwähnten Nachteile in bezug auf GPS-Handys. 
1. Das Display ist größer als das der meisten vom Fahrzeughersteller angebotenen Navis und auch bei Sonnenlicht perfekt abzulesen, was auf der neuen Displaytechnik basiert.
2. Der Speicher des Gerätes ist erweiterbar und es ist möglich mit entsprechender Speicherkarte nahezu ganz Europa einzuspeichern. Sowas ist übrigens auch bei den meisten Fahrzeugnavis nicht möglich, da brauchst du ständig die CD.
3. Das Gerät hat sehrwohl eine "richtige" Sprachausgabe und auch die Qualitat des Autoroutings ist sehr gut.
Ausserdem hat dieses Gerät keinen Nachteil wie etwa die Poket PC's. Es ist wasserdicht, relativ unempfindlich gegen Stösse, desweiteren ist das 276er zusätzlich zur Straßennavigation auch zur Marinenavigation ausgelegt, welche übrigens sehr gut funktioniert.
Von Magellan gibt es auch etwas ähnliches in der Richtung.
http://www.nordwest-funk.de/html/products/thales/magellan_roadmate300.html
Wobei dieses Gerät ein reines Straßennavi ist und für den Einsatz auf dem Wasser wohl eher ungeeignet scheind.


----------



## Chris7 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

Andre, da muß ich Dir Recht geben! Das Garmin MAP 276C kommt einer für beide Anwendungen gut geeigneten Lösung schon sehr nah.

Leider kenne ich das Gerät nicht aus der Praxis. Und die Informationen, die mir vorliegen besagen, daß das Gerät keine Rerouting Funktion anbietet (Neuberechnung der Strecke nach  dem Verlassen der vorgegebenen Route) und die Sprachausgaben nur sehr schlecht sind, so daß man immer noch auf´s Display schauen muß. 

Verfügt das Garmin über eine Anschlußmöglichkeit für eine separate GPS-Antenne? Bei vielen Autos ist nämlich heute die Frontscheibe zur Wärmeisolierung mit Metall bedampft. Und in diesem Fall hat ein GPS-Empfänger, der vorne auf dem Armaturenbrett platziert ist, keinen Empfang.

Der Speicher von maximal 256MB ist bei der Nutzung auf der Straße (Strassenkarten) und See (Seekarten) sehr knapp bemessen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Kombination aus Pocket PC für die Straßennavigation und einem (eventuell günstigen) GPS-Handy für die Navigation auf See immer noch die praktikabelste Lösung. Gerade bei überwiegender Straßennavigation, wie Mad es anstrebt, sind die Geräte von Garmin oder Magellan (NOCH!!!) nicht optimal.


----------



## AndreL (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

@Chris7,
ich habe auch nur einmal für 2 Tage das Vergnügen gehabt das Gerät auszuprobieren.
Zur Neuberechnung nach verlassen der Route. Das Gerät berechnet selbstverständlich sofort eine neue Route und zwar DEUTLICH schneller als beispielsweise das Standardnavi von Mercedes. Das habe ich live getestet.
Auch hatte ich bei der Sprachansage nicht mehr oder weniger "Verständnissprobleme" als bei dem erwähnten MB Navi, mit dem Vorteil das man wenn man will auf die Karte schauen kann.
Man kann an das Gerät eine externe Antenne anschliessen. 
Als kleiner Tip nebenbei für GPSR's die nicht die Möglichkeit des Anschlusses einer Externen Antenne bieten. Es gibt Relaiantennen, die das Gps Signal empfangen und im inneren von Raumen oder KFZ's wieder abstrahlen. Damit läßt sich selbst im Wohnzimmer oder im inneren von KFZ's mit bedampften Scheiben GPS Empfang realisieren. Etwa die RA 45 von Garmin.
http://www.gps-nav.de/index-Antennen-Tauglichkeit.html
Zu Dem Speicher, ich habe das GPSmap76cs mit 115MB Speicher und ich habe Feindaten geladen von Seekarten (Bluechart Atlantic) der Ostsee von Eckernförde bis Rostock, mit sämtlichen Detailkarten der Häfen und Förden. Ausserdem habe ich Straßennavigationskarten von Schleswig Holstein sowie Hamburg und Teile von Niedersachsen und MV sowie von teilen Schwedens geladen und ich habe noch jede Menge Speicher frei. Wenn meine Verlobte nachher wiederkommt kann ich mal im Gerät nachsehen wieviel MB es wirklich sind.
Ich halte eine Kombination aus Pocket Pc und GPSR aus einem einfachen Grund nicht für sinnvoll. Diese beiden Geräte kosten vermutlich mehr als das eine was beides kann und es ist an zubehör nichts untereinander kompatibel, was gerade bei Kartendaten ein teurer Spass ist. Ganz abgesehen davon das ich die Routingqualitäten der Pocket PC's im vergleich zu meinem 76er nicht sonderlich überzeugend fand.
Als Idee, einige Garminhändler haben Vorführgeräte die sie auch verleihen (natürlich gegen entsprechende Kaution) versuche doch, vorausgesetzt dich interessiert die Funktionsweise des 276er's, dir enmal für einige Tage das Gerät zu leihen, ich denke das sagt mehr aus als 1000 Seiten Text.


----------



## mad (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

Danke für die Auskunft!!!
werde mir den garmin quest und den garmin gps 276c mal anschauen und dann entscheiden welchen ich nehme.
glaube aber das es der 276c wird.

danke nochmal,
gruß mad


----------



## mad (3. März 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

Danke an alle für die info,

hab jetzt das garmin 276c und gleich dazu noch den autokit.
kann nur sagen es ist der hammer was das ding alles kann!!!!!!

Danke und Gruß 
mad


----------



## AndreL (3. März 2005)

*AW: GPS welches ist das Richtige!!!*

Hi,
das freut mich das dir das Gerät zusagt! Ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht was die kleinen Dinger alles können.


----------

